# AD Season Finale (Spoilers)



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

If they really cancel this show, I might go into a light to no coma.


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

I figure I have a buffer. Can't wait to watch!

Tony


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Yea!!!


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

Soooo much funny...


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I've had a crush on Justine Bateman since ~highschool. Glad to see she blue them all away!


----------



## Mandy:) (Apr 10, 2005)

Ummm...am I the only one disappointed with the epps? It was not the Arrested Developement I know. 
What a shame


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

They were absolutely hilarious and felt dead on to me.


----------



## frankmint (Feb 1, 2004)

It went out with a bang. Well done.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

So, apparently it's not Showtime.

I'll have to watch it again, but it almost felt like a rush to end it in the last half hour. The first 3 were quite good.


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

A very satisfying wrap-up to the series; if it does return somewhere else with a new storyline it will have trouble living up to the orginal episodes.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Too many great bits to count. But I think one of the best bits was the sign on Gob's puppet.  And the Iraq episode:

"What he'd say?"
"We're taking the back streets to LAX because the freeway's jammed to Knott's Berry Farm."


----------



## SD493 (Aug 16, 2003)

Droobiemus said:


> Too many great bits to count. But I think one of the best bits was the sign on Gob's puppet.  And the Iraq episode:
> 
> "What he'd say?"
> "We're taking the back streets to LAX because the freeway's jammed to Knott's Berry Farm."


I think the political jokes were my favorite parts (Gob starting a riot with the burning "bush" the streets or highways named for Cheney and Rice, etc.).


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

The return of the C-Word!

Far too many things to mention... and they must have referenced something from nearly every storyline.

I think the things that made me laugh most were:

Tobias: I think I'll call the Hot Cops. I think they need another name. Maybe the Hot Sailors? Or maybe the hot Sea...

Michael: I like Hot Sailors.

Tobias: Me too.

And of course... PETE ROSE!

I do hope it comes back, but if not... loved who got to deliver the last line, and on camera no less!


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

If this is the end then I am happy cause at least we got an end. But I will like it if it comes back. I like the skateing with celebs jokes


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah the first three were hilarious, I was laughing the whole time. The last one was sad because it was so obvious they were ending it, but a great job! I loved that Ron Howard showed up in the "epilogue." 

So much of it was so funny, but I especially loved the scene in bed between Tobias & Michael. Tobias was on top form all night, every scene he was in killed. 

Oh and Buster staring at the balloon in a sick imitation of the coma woman. 

And the way the nurse kept slapping everyone. "That one was a mistake, he really did take a step for love." 

The heros turning on Janet Reno Blvd. 

"I got you a wedding ring....................tone." 

My favorite line was, "I like Skating with Celebrities."


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I loved the "Veronica Mars" reference.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

Didn't catch the "Veronica Mars" reference? What was it?


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I loved the "Veronica Mars" reference.


Actually, it's an in-joke, as Michael Cera (George Michael) and Alia Shawkat (Maeby) are going to be guest-starring on a VM episode in a couple of weeks. Here's the scoop:



> But the casting news "Mars" creator Rob Thomas sounds most excited about involves two cast members from a Fox show. Thomas says Alia Shawkat and Michael Cera, who play teens Maeby Funke and George Michael Bluth on "Arrested Development," will guest on a March episode of "Mars."
> 
> "They're both playing college freshmen," Thomas says, adding with a laugh, that "two 16-year-olds are playing 19-[year-olds], and all of our our twentysomething actors are playing 18-[year-olds] in that episode."
> 
> ...


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

bentleyml said:


> Didn't catch the "Veronica Mars" reference? What was it?


George Michael proposed that he and Maeby watch VM together - but the name of the show was bleeped, and a little subtitle explained it was a show about a high-school kids on another network.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

quango said:


> George Michael proposed that he and Maeby watch VM together - but the name of the show was bleeped, and a little subtitle explained it was a show about a high-school kids on another network.


Ahhhh, didn't see the little subtitle because I was watching at work and couldn't always keep my eyes on the TV.

Have to watch the show again, awww darn.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I will say it agian I loved it..

No scar dot com


----------



## iDriveX (Jun 3, 2003)

NotSaddam.com

I loved how the episode ends with Maebe trying to sell the story of a family in Arrested Development to Ron Howard and him telling her it wasn't a good TV show....but maybe a movie!

And how come no one has mention Annyong!

"Annyong"

Hello.

My Name is Hello.

Hello.

Annyong!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

_George Bush hates black puppets._


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I was on the floor laughing when Michael said "I'm just not into older women."

Plus I loved all of the "Nellie" references.

Michael to Nellie: "That's just disturbing on so many levels".

And let's not forget Detective John Muench appearing on another show.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

I liked "You have to put the away on the end of that, it sounds strange otherwise." It went out very good I thought. I'd love to see Showtime pick it up.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I thought the 2nd part, "Family Ties" (hehe, I get it) was the best AD episode to date.

The 3rd and 4th, especially the 3rd got into too much plot for me. The least of the AD episodes (meaning still better than 99.5% of all sticoms), get into too much plot for me.

I couldn't quite figure out what they were trying to do with the last one. It looked like they were trying to recreate scenes from early episodes or something weird.

They also dubbed in some dialogue...Maybe to add stuff to make it a possible finale that they needed to say.

I just absolutely loved the narrator checking out what else was going on while Michael was boring him. Oh my.

Hey FOX, if you don't cancel this show soon, BURN IN HELL (new twist) 

-smak-

ps. I don't know what else he's been in, or will be in (except the VM talked about above), but Michael Cera is a genius.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

quango said:


> Actually, it's an in-joke, as Michael Cera (George Michael) and Alia Shawkat (Maeby) are going to be guest-starring on a VM episode in a couple of weeks. Here's the scoop:


That's pretty funny about that VM episode.



Spoiler



17 year old Michael Cera giving 25 year old Kristen Bell a freshman tour of the campus



-smak-


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quoth the Smak:


> They also dubbed in some dialogue


I've heard somewhere that they let the cast members go on unscripted, the dubbing was most likely a way to cut/bridge what was said in a short timeframe. I seem to recall them discussing it on a commentary.

Well, if it's going out, it certainly went out with a bang. Too many great moments to count.

Was it me, or did Tobias have a double entendre in practically every single line he said?

I love how they tied in just about every single plot line, and even reminded the somewhat less diehard fans about the lawyer joke.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

_"What have I always said is the most important thing?"_
"Family."
_"Actually, I was thinking of breakfast."_

A great callback to the first episode.

"That was Arrested Development."


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Is there anyone that will burn these eps to DVD for me? My Tivo picked a very inopportune time to crash and go into a reboot loop.  

I'll pay for the DVD, shipping.......help!


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Will Arnett was on the Daily Show this week and he said it was the last episode on Fox. He said it kind of casually and (Rob was filling in for Jon) and didn't probe the issue. I think it's really over though, that was a swansong. And how many shows ever go out on top?


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

What about William Hung and his Hung Jury?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

smak said:


> The 3rd and 4th, especially the 3rd got into too much plot for me. The least of the AD episodes (meaning still better than 99.5% of all sticoms), get into too much plot for me.


I think that, for me anyway, it was so much to process in one sitting that I felt overloaded. I think it's hard to take in all of what's in one ep of AD, that 4 back-to-back is going to take me awhile to digest. I had to stop after the first one and go and watch the ep of "Greg the Bunny" from HDNet that I TiVo'd while "Fakin' It" was airing.

I guess I would have to agree with what others have said and say that if this is it, I'm fine with it. At least FOX let them air a conclusion, Plus, I put the general public at *far* more fault in the lack of viewership than FOX. I saw the Nielsen ratings for the week ending Jan. 22 and "Skating with Celebrities" was in the #12 slot.  I can't blame FOX for knowing their audience, but I can blame that audience for being void of any intelligence and taste.


----------



## SD493 (Aug 16, 2003)

iDriveX said:


> NotSaddam.com
> 
> I loved how the episode ends with Maebe trying to sell the story of a family in Arrested Development to Ron Howard and him telling her it wasn't a good TV show....but maybe a movie!
> 
> ...


I forgot, if I ever knew, but what was the reason for Annyong dissapearance from AD a while back?


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Lucille sent him to military school to punish him for something but she couldn't remember what it was.

I wonder if they had this whole plotline figured out when they filmed the scene of him behind the walls or if they just came up with it.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

In a perfect example of AD humor, my favorite joke was the (Virtually) empty kitchen cabinets after Tobias commented about Hollywood's attention to detail.

I like how they managed to wrap a lot of stuff up. Only major repeat character I think they missed was Kitty. 

God, I'm going to miss this show. =(


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

> Only major repeat character I think they missed was Kitty.


Well, since


Spoiler



Michael woke up with his dad in the bed in the epilogue, the dad could ostensibly meet up with Kitty. She IS still in Mexico, right?


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I was curious about Portia de Rossi's age after all of that older woman talk so I looked it up. She's only 33. I think Bateman is in his 40s. That's pretty funny.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

4inziksych said:


> I was curious about Portia de Rossi's age after all of that older woman talk so I looked it up. She's only 33. I think Bateman is in his 40s. That's pretty funny.


Jason Bateman is 36 or 37ish at most. Definitely not 40 yet.

_ETA_: I looked him up on imdb.com and he just turned 37, so he's older but not by much.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

jubrand said:


> Is there anyone that will burn these eps to DVD for me? My Tivo picked a very inopportune time to crash and go into a reboot loop.
> 
> I'll pay for the DVD, shipping.......help!


Anyone? I need my finale! (and as far as I can tell, it's not getting replayed anytime soon.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Jason Bateman is 36 or 37ish at most. Definitely not 40 yet.
> 
> _ETA_: I looked him up on imdb.com and he just turned 37, so he's older but not by much.


Just like when Michael compared the 30 year old guy to the old computer.

But seriously, Bateman looks older.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

jubrand said:


> Anyone? I need my finale! (and as far as I can tell, it's not getting replayed anytime soon.


I feel your pain, but can't record DVDs.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

A couple of my favorite things that haven't been mentioned yet...

"53 weeks."

"K-Y Pro."

...and, going into the first commercial break of the "Family Ties" episode, there was a musical sting that was, well, very "Family Ties"-esque.

Now, this may be a little sacriligeous, but I'm satisfied enough by the way things were wrapped up that it would be perfectly fine with me if there were never another episode of "AD."

When the creators of "Mystery Science Theater 3000" were asked about the accessibility of their show and its obscure references, they had a stock answer: "The _right_ people will get it." I am very, very happy that, in the fall of 2003, that I decided to set the TiVo to record the first episode of a certain new sitcom on Fox -- in other words, I'm glad I turned out to be one of the right people.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

bentleyml said:


> What about William Hung and his Hung Jury?


Just too much to remember, but four great episodes! Loved the Judge Reinholdt bit! Will think of that everytime I see an ad for or reference to Judge Judy.

Glad they tied up all the loose ends and finished the show off properly. Gave me a sense of finality, so I doubt they'll be back on another network. Of course, there sure were a LOT of refernces to CBS.

When I said "That's Justine Bateman!!!," my husband couldn't even remember who she was. She sure showed lots of clevage! Certainly out of character after her part on Family Ties, but good to see her and her brother working together.

SO glad that after the fake, we found out Maebe and George Michael were not actually related. For some reason, I was really rooting for them to get together.

GOB being with Ann all that time was hilarious! That sure came out of left field.

Also, was LMAO when Michael said "I don't like older women" and Lindsey's 
reaction.

Okay, I guess I'm naive, but is "Nellie" some sort of new term for gay that I've never heard of before? 

All the misdirections sure kept the viewer on their toes following. As I said, great episodes!

Wish it would come back on Showtime, but I also felt satisfied if this is the end of the show.
Cheryl


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I just had to pause to LMAO when Michael told Nellie about her new job:

"You will be filling something like 3 holes"

Damn....Justine still looks so hot, especially with her cleavage showing. Where has she been all this time?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Where was Steve Holt! ?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

A friend of mine said he heard the refrain from Firefly (another BiH, Fox! show) at various points .. anyone else? I didn't notice, but there were a few musical queues I kinda caught but didn't identify.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

trainman said:


> A couple of my favorite things that haven't been mentioned yet...
> 
> When the creators of "Mystery Science Theater 3000" were asked about the accessibility of their show and its obscure references, they had a stock answer: "The _right_ people will get it." I am very, very happy that, in the fall of 2003, that I decided to set the TiVo to record the first episode of a certain new sitcom on Fox -- in other words, I'm glad I turned out to be one of the right people.


I couldn't have said it better myself. It's funny, I liked MST 3000 too. I think the problem is with a show like AD, people just aren't used to paying attention to the tv enough to get all the jokes and hidden references. What I mean is a lot of people I know don't "watch" tv. They turn it on as their taking care of the kids, doing housework, talking on the phone, whatever. I guess we AD fans have another 10 year wait until another network messes up and makes another comedy like AD.

Is there still no word on whether or not Showtime is going to buy the show?

BTW, Justine, I think I love you!


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

So we've all learned one final lesson - DRINK THE VODKA BEFORE IT GOES BAD.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I was surprised they made no jokes about possibly being picked up by another network. Maybe Fox nixed that idea. Or did I miss anything?


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Well the agent told Tobias he wasn't auditioning for a CBS show.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

4inziksych said:


> Well the agent told Tobias he wasn't auditioning for a CBS show.


That was great! Of *course* Tobias would be auditioning for "The Prosecution."


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Did anybody see what Buster was doing in the dinghy? He was saying "Oh baby" to something with blue stripes? I kept rewinding, but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

4inziksych said:


> So we've all learned one final lesson - DRINK THE VODKA BEFORE IT GOES BAD.


And, wine doesn't contain alcohol unless you let it sit.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

4inziksych said:


> Did anybody see what Buster was doing in the dinghy? He was saying "Oh baby" to something with blue stripes? I kept rewinding, but couldn't figure it out.


That was the inflatable water wings he put on his arms.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

great episodes. way too much to take all in, in one sitting so I'll probably watch it again. and again. and maybe once after that. 

very nicely wrapped up. If it continues, I'll be estatic, if not, I'm contented.


----------



## funbox (Apr 5, 2002)

This show can't die.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

The line about the "fruits hanging out with the vegatables" did it for me!!!

Great sendoff...

now please come back...


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

And "Who said vegetables are good for the heart!"


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

I kinda welled up when Michael gave his speech on the Queen Mary. After all those episodes of Michael being the strong one, I'm glad they gave him a chance to be more human and less of a robot (Gob's words, not mine). Aw.

I was a bit sad that the SEC ("They still have boats?") went after Lucille, and they had to be on the run again. I was hoping everyone in the family came out okay after that whole series' ordeal. Also, I was hoping that Michael and his son would get a clean break from his family.

But those are minor things, I'm so, so going to miss waiting for this show to show up on TiVo. Really. I'm glad I "got" it, and I'm glad AD started a trend of smart comedies. A pioneer in its own right.

Every cast member rocked. The whole series rocked, from the first episode to the last, from beginning to end. Burn in hell, Fox.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I loved it when the Justice TV reporter asked Michael to be the lawyer for the mock trial, they play the You're a crook captain hook song from Michael's school play.

Genius

-smak-


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

smak said:


> I loved it when the Justice TV reporter asked Michael to be the lawyer for the mock trial, they play the You're a crook captain hook song from Michael's school play.
> 
> Genius
> 
> -smak-


_"Devotees may remember..."_


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Background and Variety items:
_"Trainwreck on ice"
"TV DVD Sales Enjoy All Time High"
"Genre Poll"
"There go the Judge"_


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I loved drunk Tobias just before he and Lindsey were supposed to have sex... "you look really handso...". There were so many magical moments in these two hours, and most of them surrounded Tobias. In general, I like how absolutely absurd the show is. How could Michael not know his "twin" was adopted? Pure genius.

I'll agree with what's been said. I would love for this show to come back, but if this is it, they did a nice job of wrapping it up by coming full circle back to the first episode. Of course, they could always make the last couple episodes be a dream.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

The lines when Tobias and Lindsey were trying to have sex were very funny. The lines where Linds said something about imagine muscles and he said he tried that were great!


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Then there was 

"I'm not interested in you in that way."
"What way?"
"Pick one."

Those guys even made that tired joke funny.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Another thing that really got me:

"Him?"

This show was a thing of beauty, like Van Gogh painting with sound!


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

4inziksych said:


> Another thing that really got me:
> 
> "Him?"
> 
> This show was a thing of beauty, like Van Gogh painting with sound!


Would've been better if you'd have used Michealangelo- "THERE IS NO GOD!"

Tony


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah, but I think Van Gogh had a Bluthish personality. Like Buster but brilliant.


----------



## Rangers4me (May 18, 2001)

I was virtually in tears at the end of the final episode. This show, I really believe, is the most well written, best acted comedy I've ever seen. 

The "My name is Judge" spoof on Earl, was unbelievable. As was the "Hung Jury" singing its not easy being white.

They played out the GM and Maebe plot perfectly, which scares me because I really think that killing that plot line means that the show is over. They tied up so many loose ends, that it would be basically a fresh start from here if it went to Showtime.

Supposedly the ball is in Mitch's court, and hopefully he takes Showtime up on their offer.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I enjoyed the 4 series finale episodes, but dislike one post trying to give comments on 4 separate episodes.

I don't think I'm a fan of (possibly) wrapping up a series with a couple of episodes, even though I have always thought I'd like to see conclusion. All of a sudden, 3 seasons' worth of charges are dropped, everyone (seemingly) is adopted and the family is off to live (un)happily ever after... on the lam at the last second.

I did enjoy all the references to past (passed?) characters and loved the Ron Howard bit at the end. Too bad no Fonzie got to show up, though, or Bob Lablaw...


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

"Oh T, you're always thinking of others."
"I tried that. It didn't work either."


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> "Trainwreck on ice"


I think this was an actual billboard at the Fox studio lot in L.A. and therefore a happy accident, rather than a joke perpetrated by "AD"...for one thing, it had the local Los Angeles "Fox 11" affiliate logo on it, whereas all those news clips with John Beard have had a fake "Fox 6" logo. (Speaking of John Beard, he didn't make it into the finale either -- I guess the news Wayne Jarvis was attempting to show was supposed to be more along the lines of CNN Headline News, in which the same story keeps repeating.)


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

I also thought it was so great that George Michael finally got to look at Ann and say.... "her?" when he found her with GOB.

And how soon until we start seeing the "Geoge Bush Doesn't Care About Black Puppets" T-shirts?


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

funbox said:


> This show can't die.


But yet, it did die because _the show is too difficult to follow for the average viewer_. In my humble opinion, the best way to watch _Arrested Development_ is on a full-season DVD set, because when you do a straight-through watching you understand the jokes vastly easier. Also, because this show has sub-plots that go through multiple episodes watching the full-season DVD set helps unravel those sub-plots, too.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

No one has mentioned that those Variety articles were completely visible in high definition! I didn't read the one about Rita yet but the standouts were in the Maebe article it said (forgive me if I don't get it entirely correct): "One boy has already signed away his rights: Maebe's ex-boyfriend and cousin. When informed he would be playing himself in the TV episode as Maebe's ex-boyfriend and cousin, he enthusiastically raised his arms and shouted, "Steve Holt!"" And then on Rita's page there was an article on the success of TV on DVD and how it screws shows because the DVDs are so successful that people don't bother to watch, tape or Tivo the episodes. There were SO many jokes in those two magazine pictures, I wish someone would transcribe them.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Wow, what an awesome ending. I agree with Trainman... after that final episode I'd actually be satisfied without any more episodes. But don't get me wrong, I sure as hell want more!

Loved seeing Annyong, and Ann (Egg  ).

I loved the scene where both Lindsay and Tobias had a date with "Girl Michael"!

This show is (was?) just brilliant.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Wow, what an awesome ending. I agree with Trainman... after that final episode I'd actually be satisfied without any more episodes. But don't get me wrong, I sure as hell want more!
> 
> Loved seeing Annyong, and Ann (Egg  ).
> 
> ...


I wish Lucille 2 had made an appearance. We at least got to see the Loose Seal.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Frank_M said:


> I also thought it was so great that George Michael finally got to look at Ann and say.... "her?" when he found her with GOB.
> 
> And how soon until we start seeing the "Geoge Bush Doesn't Care About Black Puppets" T-shirts?


If I was black I would sport that shirt. I thought that was genius.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

MitchO said:


> In a perfect example of AD humor, my favorite joke was the (Virtually) empty kitchen cabinets after Tobias commented about Hollywood's attention to detail.


Soooo many funny things, but that was a stand out for me too.

And nobody's mentioned Bud Cort?

I couldn't absorb it all in one sitting and had to watch it over 2 seperate nights. Truly a classic.


----------



## Tanya (Apr 23, 2003)

What about the flashing "push to record" green thumbs-up button that was set to record Skating with Celebrities?


----------



## dathbe (Feb 13, 2006)

pawchikapawpaw said:


> I was a bit sad that the SEC ("They still have boats?") went after Lucille, and they had to be on the run again. I was hoping everyone in the family came out okay after that whole series' ordeal. Also, I was hoping that Michael and his son would get a clean break from his family.


But of course, this allows them to wrap up virtually all the old story lines and still have a new season if another network picks up the show. The show can center around the newly-discovered mastermind, Lucille, in prison!! A nice parallel to first three seasons...


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Words cannot describe how good this "final four" was. WOW. So MUCH to take in. Brilliant!

I just finished watching it and the only two other things that come to mind are:

1) Wow, Judge Reinhold looked pretty bad. He looked like he had some plastic surgery or something. There were times he looked like Leona Helmsley.

2) In the final episode at about the 1:40 mark, there is an accident involving a "Risky Business" sign and a guy dressed in the Tom Cruise shirt, tie and underwear that fell off of a ladder. Michael then changes the "days without an accident" from 27 to 1. Was there any kind of hidden meaning to that sequence? Or was it a little dry humor that didn't quite work?

I was thoroughly pleased by the return of Anyang. I kept thinking through the whole two hours how I was surprised the otherwise detailed writing staff had allowed his character to disappear from the show. 

One of the best comedies on television...ever.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

atrac said:


> 1) Wow, Judge Reinhold looked pretty bad. He looked like he had some plastic surgery or something. There were times he looked like Leona Helmsley.


I dunno. He was just on Monk a year or so ago and he didn't look bad there. Might be the makeup. He's still in his 40s, so he shouldn't look too bad!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought the same about Judge Reinhold. He's had a facelift by the looks of it. It was funny when he said "I lost all the weight and have to wear this?" when wearing the Judge's robe. Then he came out in the too small suit.

When Michael changed the "days without an accident" from 27 to 1, I could only think about the simliar scene in last weeks Office episode. That must have been a coincidence though.

Frank


----------



## Scubee (Mar 2, 2005)

atrac said:


> In the final episode at about the 1:40 mark, there is an accident involving a "Risky Business" sign and a guy dressed in the Tom Cruise shirt, tie and underwear that fell off of a ladder. Michael then changes the "days without an accident" from 27 to 1. Was there any kind of hidden meaning to that sequence? Or was it a little dry humor that didn't quite work?


I wondered this myself.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I didn't even get the Risky Business part but even now that I do, it wasn't funny.

I didn't understand that part at all.

I guess even geniuses misstep sometimes.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Great finale. I'm in the minority in that I don't want it to go on. I thought this was a perfect closing chapter to the show.

Someone else mentioned it, but I loved it:

"How long has this been going on?"
"53 weeks."


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

This is probably a ridiculous question:

Was Richard Belzer playing Det. Munch, or was he playing himself playing Munch to help with the operation on Tobias?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

lambertman said:


> This is probably a ridiculous question:
> 
> Was Richard Belzer playing Det. Munch, or was he playing himself playing Munch to help with the operation on Tobias?


That's a good question. I think he's been playing the role for so long (and on so many shows), he _is_ Det. Munch by now.

I like the idea that Tobias is such an idiot that he wouldn't even realize that "Det. Munch" is a fictional character, so I'm going to choose to believe that it was Belzer playing himself playing Munch.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Can't believe nobody has mentioned "I'm NoScar dot com." That was brilliantly set up.

Also, when GM was looking at Maebe's address book, I noticed Brian Grazer, Paris Hilton, and Ron Howard, but who was the B. Grey that was listed there?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

devdogaz said:


> Can't believe nobody has mentioned "I'm NoScar dot com." That was brilliantly set up.
> 
> Also, when GM was looking at Maebe's address book, I noticed Brian Grazer, Paris Hilton, and Ron Howard, but who was the B. Grey that was listed there?


I'm assuming Brad Grey.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0340522/


----------



## Scubee (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4987832

20 minute piece on NPR about AD. Includes an interview with creator Mitch Hurwitz.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

fmowry said:


> When Michael changed the "days without an accident" from 27 to 1, I could only think about the simliar scene in last weeks Office episode. That must have been a coincidence though.


The real question is should it be 0 like on the Office or 1 like on AD?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Did anyone mention celebs incrimintating themselves through the "prosecutor" program and how it showed successes and Martha Stewart failure. That got a chuckle out of me.

Frank


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> I didn't even get the Risky Business part but even now that I do, it wasn't funny.
> 
> I didn't understand that part at all.
> 
> I guess even geniuses misstep sometimes.


It was referring to the new "risky" rating that the "Mad Money" tv show had given the company in the scene before, now they are "Risky Business" hence the celebration theme.


----------



## Scubee (Mar 2, 2005)

xuxa said:


> It was referring to the new "risky" rating that the "Mad Money" tv show had given the company in the scene before, now they are "Risky Business" hence the celebration theme.


Ahhh. The lightbulb just went on. Thank you.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Scubee said:


> Ahhh. The lightbulb just went on. Thank you.


You're not the only one who was in the dark on that one.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I loved Justine Bateman's bleep-filled discussion of what she would and wouldn't do. That just wouldn't work on Showtime, because they'd insist on the expletives.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I was kind of hoping they wouldn't give you the full sentence for "Again, you forgot to say 'away'", and make you have to figure it out. I have to admit that I didn't get it until Michael repeated the full line.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

MitchO said:


> I was kind of hoping they wouldn't give you the full sentence for "Again, you forgot to say 'away'", and make you have to figure it out. I have to admit that I didn't get it until Michael repeated the full line.


Neither did I.

I even Paused it to think about it and then said "eh, forget it" and restarted playback... and then Michael answered my question


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

atrac said:


> 2) In the final episode at about the 1:40 mark, there is an accident involving a "Risky Business" sign and a guy dressed in the Tom Cruise shirt, tie and underwear that fell off of a ladder.


As I recall, there were two injured people in this scene, and as I interpreted it, the guy dressed as Tom Cruise had, in the process of imitating the scene in "Risky Business," slid across the floor into the ladder, knocking off the guy who had been on the ladder hanging the "Risky Business" sign.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

How about:

We had such a connection we finish each other's s---
Sandwiches?
SENTENCES! Why would I say--
Sandwiches?
That time I was going to say sandwiches.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

What is the true name of the season finale? TiVo listed it as "Development Arrested" but I've also seen it as "Harboring Resentment". (on www.the-op.com)


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

NoThru22 said:


> No one has mentioned that those Variety articles were completely visible in high definition!...There were SO many jokes in those two magazine pictures, I wish someone would transcribe them.


http://the-op.com/episode/313

"Ms. Fünkes ex-boyfriend and cousin, Steve Holt, is reportedly anxious to sign on to play her ex-boyfriend and cousin. When asked about it Holt raised his fists in the air and shouted, Steve Holt."

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

serumgard said:


> I loved Justine Bateman's bleep-filled discussion of what she would and wouldn't do. That just wouldn't work on Showtime, because they'd insist on the expletives.


I was going to post that here, but couldn't quite get it to work 

I love how they have her say (bleep)ing, instead of just (bleep).

I love that joke, and I think they only did it one other time with GOB.

Maybe another time too, but I replayed this one a dozen times.

I'm a little surpised they gave away the joke about Michael saying "away". I replayed that a few times before they gave away the joke, but couldn't figure it out.

Brad Grey is a big TV producer who now runs Paramount. Paramount is owned by Viacom who owns showtime. I'm not sure if that was the reason for his inclusion.

-smak-


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

From a guy on the message boards at the-op.com Wow - what a find this is!

"Oh. My. God.

I was watching "Afternoon Delight" just recently. In the very beginning the episode opens up with Michael having to retrieve the banana stand from the ocean, which was a tradition among the youth.

Upon further inspection of the banana, this is what it said (The asteriks are covered letters):

"Ill get u Blu**"
"-H*llo"

Reference to Annyongs real name, and his revenge for his fathers banana stand? Oh crap!"


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> From a guy on the message boards at the-op.com Wow - what a find this is!
> 
> "Oh. My. God.
> 
> ...


the lost thread is that w-- ah, forget it. good find!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> From a guy on the message boards at the-op.com Wow - what a find this is!
> 
> "Oh. My. God.
> 
> ...


If they really have been planning to have Annyong be the son (grandson?) of the Korean banana guy and have been putting clues in the show since way back when, that is genius!


----------



## Rangers4me (May 18, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> From a guy on the message boards at the-op.com Wow - what a find this is!
> 
> "Oh. My. God.
> 
> ...


For those who don't want to pop in the DVD.










UNBELIEVABLY BRILLIANT!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

xuxa said:


> It was referring to the new "risky" rating that the "Mad Money" tv show had given the company in the scene before, now they are "Risky Business" hence the celebration theme.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. I guess that one just went over my head.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Almost forgot the several GOB references of "come on" although there wasn't any chicken dances or Charlie Brown music to make it a trifecta of references from past episodes.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

4inziksych said:


> Did anybody see what Buster was doing in the dinghy? He was saying "Oh baby" to something with blue stripes? I kept rewinding, but couldn't figure it out.


I believe he was calling Michael a "bleeping baby" for his crying during his speech, if I'm thinking of the same place you are.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

cancermatt said:


> Almost forgot the several GOB references of "come on" although there wasn't any chicken dances or Charlie Brown music to make it a trifecta of references from past episodes.


OMG, that's true. Not a single chicken dance in the entire 2 hours.

I was hoping we'd finally get to see Michael's interpretation of it.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Regarding all these things people were hoping to see - I thought what they fit into these 4 episodes was just about perfect. If they tried to jam in every little reference it would have spoiled it (like the final Seinfeld episode was spoiled by including every character that was ever on the show).


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I thought the final seinfeld eepisode was great with all of the flashbacks.....a fitting ending to a show that had a nice long run


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Paperboy2003 said:


> I thought the final seinfeld eepisode was great with all of the flashbacks.....a fitting ending to a show that had a nice long run


You're in the minority there. The Seinfeld finale was regarded by most as a major disappointment.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I'll second that the final Seinfeld was brilliant by putting them on trial to bring back all the best guest stars. I thought the chicken dance had mostly run it's course in the episode where we say George Sr. and Lucille do theres after seeing Lindsey do hers recently. Of course, that doesn't mean I wouldn't be up to seeing GOB do his a few more times.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Oh yeah, Buster's red chair was in the secret room (in the shape of a hand), along with a couple of other things...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Paperboy2003 said:


> I thought the final seinfeld eepisode was great with all of the flashbacks.....a fitting ending to a show that had a nice long run


Different strokes I guess.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

THere may not have been any chicken dances but we did get to see George Michael's "hit the wall when something is tossed at you" stance.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Personally I would have liked to have seen GM's lightsaber video just one last time.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I forget, was there any 'Final Countdown' overture? I know GOB was saying 'trick' instead of 'Illusion' at one point.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

They played an Arabic version of Final Countdown at the burning bush scene.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> I know GOB was saying 'trick' instead of 'Illusion' at one point.


Even better, when he was talking about Nellie the prostitute he said something about her turning an "illusion", which he quickly corrected as "trick" (a trick is something a whore does for money...or candy).

That was how Michael was able to figure out that Frank the Pimp was actually Franklin.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

getbak said:


> Even better, when he was talking about Nellie the prostitute he said something about her turning an "illusion", which he quickly corrected as "trick" (a trick is something a whore does for money...or candy).
> 
> That was how Michael was able to figure out that Frank the Pimp was actually Franklin.


Of course the voice wasn't a dead giveaway before the lights came on.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Of course the voice wasn't a dead giveaway before the lights came on.


I said it's how Michael figured it out, not the viewer.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Great ending to the best commedy I have ever seen. Arrested Development has by far the best writers and cast of any TV show ever.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I thought this was a heck of an ending to a great series. I honestly got choked up at the end when Michael did. My girlfriend and I kept checking the time left, and getting more and more depressed as the minutes ticked by.

I can't wait to go back and watch each episode over and over again.

off-topic: I didn't like the Seinfeld finale when it 1st aired, but seeing it in repeats, I have grown to absolutely love what they did. They spent the 1st 30 minutes doing a really, really funny normal Sienfeld episode, with Elaine's friend losing call waiting wars, etc... and then the last 30 minutes reminding us of all the characters. So count me in with the 'I loved it' crowd.


----------



## TiVaholic (Nov 29, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> Can't believe nobody has mentioned "I'm NoScar dot com." That was brilliantly set up.
> 
> Also, when GM was looking at Maebe's address book, I noticed Brian Grazer, Paris Hilton, and Ron Howard, but who was the B. Grey that was listed there?


Wait for it....

www.imnoscar.com


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Arabic translation anyone?

-smak-


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

JakeyB said:


> I believe he was calling Michael a "bleeping baby" for his crying during his speech, if I'm thinking of the same place you are.


So he was putting on his wings while calling Michael a baby. I love Buster!


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> Can't believe nobody has mentioned "I'm NoScar dot com." That was brilliantly set up.


 I guess I am on your ingore list or you just didn't read my post on the 1st page.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> No one has mentioned that those Variety articles were completely visible in high definition! I didn't read the one about Rita yet but the standouts were in the Maebe article it said (forgive me if I don't get it entirely correct): "One boy has already signed away his rights: Maebe's ex-boyfriend and cousin. When informed he would be playing himself in the TV episode as Maebe's ex-boyfriend and cousin, he enthusiastically raised his arms and shouted, "Steve Holt!"" And then on Rita's page there was an article on the success of TV on DVD and how it screws shows because the DVDs are so successful that people don't bother to watch, tape or Tivo the episodes. There were SO many jokes in those two magazine pictures, I wish someone would transcribe them.


What did the coma victim's son's button say?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

TiVaholic said:


> Wait for it....
> 
> www.imnoscar.com


"Hey I'm visitor #42!"


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Great finale. 

Biggest laughs from me were on the Pete Rose pics for second base. Perfect sound with the crowd cheering and the air horn...I'm going to miss this show.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

4inziksych said:


> What did the coma victim's son's button say?


I want to know this too! I tried to read it to no avail.

There were so many moments in this show that sent me into fits of laughter. *sigh* I'm going to miss this show.


----------



## jpm37 (Feb 3, 2004)

It had a picture of one of those intravenous fluid bags with a big red "X" over it. And it said "Let My Mother Die!". Man, am I going to miss this show. 

Thanks HDTV!


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

That's hysterical! Didn't Lyndsey say to him something like Nice Button?


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I just got around to watching this tonight. I had put it off when I realized it was two hours. Turns out it was really 4 back to back episodes and I could have watched them separately.

I always like to read the discussion here after watching it (and before I delete it) because I always find people bringing up things I managed to miss and want the chance to watch it again.
I'm amazed I didn't realize that the prostitute was Jason Bateman's sister.

I think they did a great job of wrapping it up. It was a wonderful series!


----------



## jpm37 (Feb 3, 2004)

4inziksych said:


> That's hysterical! Didn't Lyndsey say to him something like Nice Button?


Yeah, she said "Nice Button", but it really sounded like it was dubbed in, and it didn't look like she actually said those words on camera. Weird.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I can't believe I didn't even suspect that Ann was Gob's girlfriend. I even quoted him saying something about her being a Christian in one of these threads.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

4inziksych said:


> I can't believe I didn't even suspect that Ann was Gob's girlfriend.


_Her?!_


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bidger said:


> I think that, for me anyway, it was so much to process in one sitting that I felt overloaded. I think it's hard to take in all of what's in one ep of AD, that 4 back-to-back is going to take me awhile to digest. I had to stop after the first one and go and watch the ep of "Greg the Bunny" from HDNet that I TiVo'd while "Fakin' It" was airing.
> 
> I guess I would have to agree with what others have said and say that if this is it, I'm fine with it. At least FOX let them air a conclusion, Plus, I put the general public at *far* more fault in the lack of viewership than FOX. I saw the Nielsen ratings for the week ending Jan. 22 and "Skating with Celebrities" was in the #12 slot.  I can't blame FOX for knowing their audience, but I can blame that audience for being void of any intelligence and taste.


You're spot on. Everyone is quick to blame FOX, but FOX did give this show almost 3 years, in an era when shows are being cancelled after 3 EPISODES!! I'm about done with most reality shows, but they are STILL getting ratings and appearently we are in the midst of a "talent contest" phase. I think shows like AD probably belong on cable, where they can develop their niche audience even when ratings are not the best. Network TV STILL has to cater to a broad range of audience, and they tend to gear shows toward the lowest common denominator. I think AD would fit perfectly on TBS, which is geared toward comedy now and would fit in with the Seinfeld, Friends, Family Guy type show. I'm also surprised that Fox doesn't consider throwing it on FX. But it could be just too expensive to produce for a cable audience.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

I am offically sad - just watched the last ep and they did kinda close things off (but left it open as well) too funny, too smart, but not dancing with dogs (or insert any object/creature here)


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

People in my city must be smarter than the rest of the viewing public... check out the following.










It's a snapshot from my Webtrends report (I work at a web newspaper - just general news, not just TV or anything) showing common search phrases form Google that brought people to our site.

More for AD than for Dancing with the Stars! 

(yes, I realize all that means is that we may have just not had any Dancing content to bring people to us but I still thought it was pretty funny)


----------



## frankmint (Feb 1, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> People in my city must be smarter than the rest of the viewing public... check out the following.


I've only lived here for three years but even you must laugh at that statement.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

"Arrested Development...It's better than sex!"

-smak-


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

hence why i kept the 'sex' in there


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

When does Fox have to 'officially' cancel the show by? I'd like to know one way or the other if it's going to be picked up by someone else....


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The Queen Mary *2* arrives in Los Angeles today.


----------



## AzDave (Dec 30, 2005)

There were so many great lines throughout.

GM: "It's a great day!......uh, for being sad."


Michael (to Lindsay): "I can't stand to hear one more lie out of this family."
Tobias (enters room): "Ah, there's the woman I'm sexually attracted to."
Michael: "Ok, but that's the last one."

same scene-

Michael: "Tryst?"
Tobias: "Yes...Lindsay and I are planning a night of heterosexual intercourse."
Michael: "You can just say intercourse."


worker: "So when do we get to see our new fancy offices?"
George: "As soon as you get your new fancy jobs. You're all fired."


Does anyone have a particular favorite character? At first I thought GOB and Michael were great, but as the shows/seasons went on I found that I like all of them and they all have a great chemistry. I think Michael Cera is especially hilarious...he plays his role so perfectly.

Also, does anyone know what the deal was with the kid who ran out of Ann's uncle's house after GM went by to ask about her? I haven't figured out what that was about yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

AzDave said:


> Also, does anyone know what the deal was with the kid who ran out of Ann's uncle's house after GM went by to ask about her? I haven't figured out what that was about yet.


I got the impression that it was some sort of Christian boarding house where parents send their kids but the kids don't want to be there. As soon as the door opened, the kid bolted.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

AzDave said:


> There were so many great lines throughout.
> 
> GM: "It's a great day!......uh, for being sad."
> 
> ...


And Tobias did that pirouette thing as he said it.


----------



## gossiphound (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you all heard anything about the possible renewal of Arrested Development? I read that there was a rumor that it got picked up by Showtime for 12 eps. Most likely this is all a bunch of BS!! But it would be nice wouldn't it?

(Source)


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Man, it sure was sad watching that. Some of it felt forced, but it was pretty good. Lots of AD moments. Too many to mention. Such a clever show. Such a shame it's gone.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gossiphound said:


> Have you all heard anything about the possible renewal of Arrested Development? I read that there was a rumor that it got picked up by Showtime for 12 eps. Most likely this is all a bunch of BS!! But it would be nice wouldn't it?


Since Fox hasn't cancelled the show yet, it's pretty unlikely that Showtime would pay for rights that somebody else owns...

Then again, it's possible that Showtime and the producers have reached a deal in principle, and are just waiting for the cancellation to make it official.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yea, yea, I know it's yet another Brokeback parody but this little movie also acts as a good 'best of' for AD:

http://www.dailysixer.com/bbad.shtml


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Since Fox hasn't cancelled the show yet, it's pretty unlikely that Showtime would pay for rights that somebody else owns...
> 
> Then again, it's possible that Showtime and the producers have reached a deal in principle, and are just waiting for the cancellation to make it official.


From today's New York Post gossip page ('We Hear...')

February 28, 2006 -- THAT fans of "Arrested Development" can relax. Word is Showtime not only picked up the canceled Fox show but also ordered 26 more episodes . . .

http://www.nypost.com/gossip/pagesix/60385.htm


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Please please please let that be the case!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ElVee said:


> From today's New York Post gossip page ('We Hear...')
> 
> February 28, 2006 -- THAT fans of "Arrested Development" can relax. Word is Showtime not only picked up the canceled Fox show but also ordered 26 more episodes . . .
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/gossip/pagesix/60385.htm


But again, this sounds like cart before horse--the show hasn't been cancelled yet.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

I hope it's true. I miss AD already. I can't bear to delete the 2-hour finale...


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

Big_Daddy said:


> I hope it's true. I miss AD already. I can't bear to delete the 2-hour finale...


Pfft. Rookie.

I've got all the way back to the first ep of season two on the TiVo.

Tony


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I own the DVDs of season 1 and 2 and have all of season 3 on my TiVo. So there


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Yeah, me too Chris. Took advantage of that $32 for both DVD sets special that Amazon ran before the start of Season 3. Nice to have the extras and commentaries on the DVD sets. Season 3 is sitting on my HR10-250, all eps SUID.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

The NY Post is hardly a reliable source... but I can only hope it's true.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I have seasons 1&2 also, but I'm hoping someday they go ahead and making a set with some sort of "Running Joke Pointer". That would be awesome .. have a little star show up and go "PING!" every time someone does a chicken dance.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Yah, pop up AD, that would be great for this show.

-smak-


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

AzDave said:


> Does anyone have a particular favorite character? At first I thought GOB and Michael were great, but as the shows/seasons went on I found that I like all of them and they all have a great chemistry. I think Michael Cera is especially hilarious...he plays his role so perfectly.


I agree with you about Michael Cera. I think that he has played the role so amazingly. George Michael has probably been my favorite character because he is the most normal and rings so true while still being amazingly funny. I like GOB a lot, but something he got too over the top for me. Tobias was too over the top for me after the first few episodes. But George Michael stayed in the realm of believable while still being hilarious. Comic genius and a hard thing to accomplish I think.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I agree with you about Michael Cera. I think that he has played the role so amazingly. George Michael has probably been my favorite character because he is the most normal and rings so true while still being amazingly funny. I like GOB a lot, but something he got too over the top for me. Tobias was too over the top for me after the first few episodes. But George Michael stayed in the realm of believable while still being hilarious. Comic genius and a hard thing to accomplish I think.


I think somehow Tobias' over the top works really well. I especially love their scenes together. The ones I can remember are the Never Nude and the Uncle T-Bone scenes. They kill me.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Everybody's great on the show, but Michael Cera, being only 17 and being so great in the role gets extra kudos.

Comedy is not easy, and the way he's funny which is mostly mannerisms, and the way he speaks is especially hard.

-smak-


----------

